# Progress! (I think?)



## Triosky (Jan 6, 2016)

So, I recently got my two budgies, Sparks (Light green) and Bean(Albino, who's name I'm still working on) and, I _think_ I'm making progress, but only because the most adorable thing just happened and of course, I have to talk about it here immediately.

Sparks, recently has been getting much more bold around me, and will climb to the side of the cage I'm on and chirp at me. She's also been getting a lot better with my hand in the cage, and seems more curious than cautious now. 
This morning I opened the cage and went to my desk to allow them some room, and almost instantly, Sparks was out. She hopped onto the bars of Meeko's cage(The resident Red Rump), which, whenever she out she normally does anyways so I didn't think much of it (I kept a good eye on her in case Meeko decided to take a bite, though, Meeko only seems aggressive to the other budgie) until she kept making her way to a perch I have sat outside Meeko's cage. By now, she's only about four or five feet away from my desk, and had been eyeing me up for a while as she made her tiny, adorable little journey.

And then, out of nowhere, she made a leap of faith, hurtling herself towards my desk. Unfortunately, her wings have yet to grow back from when they were clipped, and she plopped to the ground only a foot or two away. I got up, picked her up (she will actually hop up on my finger when she's grounded, I guess she knows it's a free ride back to wherever), set her back on her cage with Bean and rewarded her a rod of millet for her strife.

This was the most adorable thing I have ever had happen in my _entire *life*_. 
I mean, is this normal for a new budgie? I've been able to boop her beak and such when she's eating millet either from my hand or on her cage while Bean will just run on sight. Hopefully I can use Sparks as a bit of leverage in getting Bean to trust me, too. Either way, I just found this really adorable and wanted to share it. 









(Also she sits when eating millet and that is the cutest thing I have ever seen)


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From your description it really seems your Sparks is increasingly getting more comfortable around you and is seeking more of a closer interaction, since she decided on her own to come to you. 
While it's not the norm, we can certainly connect to a bird very early on and as a result, the taming process is practically effortless. I have had a few special budgies over the years with whom I connected instantly and it's a true blessing.

As your friendship and bond continues to grow and solidifies, you will get to experience the many different levels of sweetness and cuteness. 
This story you shared is just the beginning of the very rewarding and close bond a pet bird owner can have with their budgie friend. 

Best of luck with Sparks and Bean! Once the bond with Sparks is more solid, you can certainly use it to your advantage for taming Bean.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What a wonderful story! 
I know you will treasure that memory for a long time to come. :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's a _very_ sweet story and it sounds like both of them really enjoy having you around 

I would definitely call that progress  Well done! :clap:


----------

